# Menthol DIY



## eVape (28/2/21)

I have been trying to make my own menthol mix but have not had much luck so far. It seems the menthol flavour is really strong and I have yet to find the correct amount to add. I am also trying to add other flavour's to the mix for a better taste experience as the menthol tends to turn out a bit bitter.


----------



## Adephi (28/2/21)

When you say you make your own menthol mix, do you mean you make your own concentrate from menthol crystals and pg, or are you using a specific concentrate like TFA Menthol?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (28/2/21)

Hi @Stranger you're the man to help out @eVape with your various menthol paint strippers, I mean eliquids

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (1/3/21)

Well, while we’re at it, I quit on Menthol juice flavour only, and now looking for a diy recipe for that and a good Menthol/ peppermint/spearmint mild tobacco tJuice. And apologies for hijacking the thread, but it saves my bananas and the general public from my typo’s and auto#$@*%correct, which is still going to get me panelbeated due to final message that I didn’t type one day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (1/3/21)

Room Fogger said:


> Well, while we’re at it, I quit on Menthol juice flavour only, and now looking for a diy recipe for that and a good Menthol/ peppermint/spearmint mild tobacco tJuice. And apologies for hijacking the thread, but it saves my bananas and the general public from my typo’s and auto#$@*%correct, which is still going to get me panelbeated due to final message that I didn’t type one day!



This is the domain @Stranger likes to play in ... Menthol / Peppermint / Spearmint / Paint Stripper / Burn another lower orifice, (_maybe there are others here on the forum that have some experience on the aforementioned_?).
From my part, I jus' add a single drop of pre "_watered down_" menthol into a tank from time to time, to provide an additional "throat hit", (_particularly when imbibing_ ).

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger (1/3/21)

Thanks for the kind words. It has taken me 8 years to perfect my ADV. so if you permit I will present my findings.

Menthol in itself is not the best tasting juice, without it being smoothed out by a flavour or two it has that medicinal taste to it. Arctic menthol which has a touch of ws23 in it is far better tasting on it's own.

Peppermint: If you want the menthol to pop, peppermint lifts the menthol and takes away the medicinal taste.

Spearmint: Menthol and peppermint on their own and combined are dominant flavours and can be quite yuck after a few tanks. the first tanks are wow this is good, by the time you get to tank four, it's not so nice. Spearmint is sweeter than peppermint and tones down the dominance of both the peppermint and menthol. For me the trick is to be consistent with the menthol and to adjust the flavour palette by using the peppermint and spearmint to taste.

Black ice, Koolada and ws23 can be used as your "ice" to keep palette fresh. I find ws23 to be the smoothest to use @ 20%.

My current ADV is

Arctic menthol: 2.5%
Peppermint: 2%
Spearmint: 1%
WS23 1%

80/20 pre mix @ 3 mg nic

6 mg nic changes these figures drastically as the throat hit detracts from the flavoring and makes the mix harsh. In this case you need to up the menthol and spearmint and tone down the peppermint and WS 23.

The spearmint is the flavour to work with if you want a tobacco adding in, if it is a strong tobacco the spearmint will sweeten and soften the mix.

These are just my findings and like anything, subjective, but I do hope it helps and you find what works for you. One further tip is that if you find flavours not quite coming out right, rather reduce and build other than trying to add more flavour by volume. It was a rookie mistake I made in the beginning.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Informative 4


----------



## Stranger (1/3/21)

@eVape 

What set up are you using ? Mod/tank. Ohms on the coil ? Wattage ? Tank/pod/rda ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adephi (1/3/21)

Stranger said:


> Thanks for the kind words. It has taken me 8 years to perfect my ADV. so if you permit I will present my findings.
> 
> Menthol in itself is not the best tasting juice, without it being smoothed out by a flavour or two it has that medicinal taste to it. Arctic menthol which has a touch of ws23 in it is far better tasting on it's own.
> 
> ...



What Spearmint and Peppermint are you using?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (2/3/21)

Peppermint (FA)
Arctic winter menthol(FA)
Spearmint (TFA)
Black ice (BV) WS23

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 4


----------



## eVape (2/3/21)

I am vaping at 15W and am using the menthol from here https://blckvapour.co.za/products/menthol-liquid-pg-tfa?variant=36000246606

I feel I need to start my recipe over as I am also adding https://blckvapour.co.za/products/toasted-almond-concentrate-cap?variant=36201484430 into it as the Menthol alone seems to have a bit of a bitter after taste. I mix up 50ml at a time so now I am thinking of starting off with 1ml menthol and working up from that.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stranger (3/3/21)

Try my recipe, the flavours are not expensive and exactly as I said, menthol alone can be harsh and medicine tasting. The mints compliment it.

I would till like to know your set up. For this juice I use Dvarw clones, 0.4 coils, 25 w or on my semi mechs. Take it easy on the WS 23 and use half of what I do and build from there if you like ice. Good luck, we know it can be frustrating.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## eVape (3/3/21)

I am going to try a few of these when I order supplies again. I did find that the toasted almond seem to give it a better taste as I enjoy the almond alone.

Thanks for all the feedback here

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## eVape (5/3/21)

I have been looking around at different menthol recipes and I really did go overboard with the quantity of menthol when I made my one. No wonder I could not vape it

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (5/3/21)

eVape said:


> I have been looking around at different menthol recipes and I really did go overboard with the quantity of menthol when I made my one. No wonder I could not vape it



Give Strangers recipe above a go already

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## AlidaE (13/4/21)

Hi @Stranger. Can you please share the percentages of you menthol mix at 6mg nic? I would love to give it a try.


----------



## Stranger (13/4/21)

Pleasure, this should do it. The WS 23 is @ 20%. You can also use Black ice. If your nic is VG base let me know, I can rework it. This one will be around 75/25 VG/PG

Give it a try at the tried and tested, make a smaller batch, 10 mls as a tester, just divide by 10 the above amounts. It is shake and vape so no need to steep. We can then work on the Peppermint and spearmint to fine tune it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlidaE (13/4/21)

@Stranger Thanks so much! Will be ordering the Artic Menthol that I short and give it a go.


----------

